#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Μηχανικός - Νομικό Πρόσωπο εταιρείας Α.Ε. πληρώνει Φ.Ε.Μ.

## ETHEL

Καλημέρα σας. Είμαι μηχανικός Νομικό πρόσωπο εταιρείας κατασκευαστικής Α.Ε. και έχω πάρει απαλλαγή από το ΤΕΕ για την αμοιβή μηχανικού για τακτοποίηση αυθαιρέτων του Ν.4178/13 (περίπτωση απαλλαγής 4). Προσπαθώ να βγάλω άκρη για το αν θα πρέπει να πληρώσω ΦΕΜ (φυσικού προσώπου και όχι νομικού αφού στο taxisnet δεν δέχεται για το ΦΕΜ κωδικούς νομικών προσώπων) και σε ποιο ποσό, το 10% της νόμιμης αμοιβής εφόσον συμβατική αμοιβή δεν υπάρχει;
Παλαιότερα, πριν από τον νέο φορολογικό νόμο 4172/13, πλήρωνα αυτοτελής φορολόγηση 15% στη ΦΑΕ που ανήκει η εταιρεία, αλλά αυτό καταργήθηκε. Ρώτησα και στη ΦΑΕ και στη ΔΟΥ και στο ΤΕΕ και δεν έχω ακόμη καμία απάντηση.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## accounter

*Καλησπέρα,
 ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΗ ΦΕΜ .

ΠΟΛ.1372/7.12.1993 
( 1148245/1968/Α0012 ) Προκαταβολή φόρου εισοδήματος για σύνταξη μελέτης και επίβλεψη ανέγερσης οικοδομής. 
*
﻿ΠΟΛ.1372/7.12.93 ( 1148245/1968/Α0012 ) Προκαταβολή φόρου εισοδήματος για σύνταξη μελέτης και επίβλεψη ανέγερσης οικοδομής.

ΠΟΛ 1372

Με αφορμή ερωτήματα που μας έχουν υποβληθεί, σχετικά με το παραπάνω θέμα, σας πληροφορούμε τα ακόλουθα:

1. Με την Ε.7427/ΠΟΛ.171/16.6.1972 από 16--6-1972 εγκύκλιό μας έγινε δεκτό ότι ο αρχιτέκτονας μηχανικός για την εκπόνηση μελέτης από αυτόν και την επίβλεψη από αυτόν τον ίδιο της ανέγερσης οικοδομής, σε οικόπεδο ιδιοκτησίας του ή της συζύγου του, δεν υποχρεούται σε καταβολή φόρου εισοδήματος για το ποσό της αμοιβής που αναλογεί στο τμήμα της οικοδομής το οποίο θα χρησιμοποιηθεί για ιδιοκατοίκηση.

2. Στην πράξη παρουσιάζονται περιπτώσεις κατά τις οποίες μηχανικοί αναλαμβάνουν, χωρίς αντάλλαγμα, την εκπόνηση μελέτης και την επίβλεψη ανέγερσης οικοδομής σε οικόπεδο ιδιοκτησίας τρίτων, όπως ανήλικων ή ενήλικων τέκνων τους, λοιπών συγγενικών τους προσώπων, ακόμη και εταιριών κάθε μορφής, στις οποίες συμμετέχουν ως εταίροι ή μέτοχοι.

ΦΟΡΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟΥ

1. Σύμφωνα με τις ισχύουσες στη φορολογία κεφαλαίου διατάξεις ( άρθρα 1 , 34 , 35 και 38 , ν.δ.118/1973 - ΦΕΚ Α΄202) σε κάθε μεταβίβαση περιουσίας (κινητής ή ακίνητης, ενσώματης ή ασώματης) αιτία δωρεάς επιβάλλεται φόρος, για την καταβολή του οποίου υπόχρεος είναι ο δικαιούχος της κτήσης δωρεοδόχος. Για να υπολογισθεί ο φόρος λαμβάνεται υπόψη η αξία (αγοραία ή αντικειμενική) που έχουν τα περιουσιακά στοιχεία που μεταβιβάζονται κατά το χρόνο κατάρτισης του δωρητηρίου συμβολαίου.

2. Ειδικότερα με τις διατάξεις του παραπάνω άρθρου 34 του ίδιου ν.δ/τος προσδιορίζεται η έννοια της αιτίας δωρεάς κτώμενης περιουσίας και διακρίνεται:

α) Σε κτήση από δωρεά, η οποία καταρτίζεται κατά τις διατάξεις του Αστικού Κώδικα (άρθρα 496 επ.) και

β) Σε κτήση από δωρεά, συνεπεία κάθε παροχής, παραχώρησης ή μεταβίβασης οποιουδήποτε περιουσιακού στοιχείου χωρίς αντάλλαγμα, έστω και αν γι΄ αυτή δεν συντάχθηκε κάποιο έγγραφο (άτυπη δωρεά).

3. Κατόπιν τούτων γίνεται φανερό ότι, στην περίπτωση που εκπονείται μελέτη και ασκείται επίβλεψη στην ανέγερση οικοδομής σε οικόπεδο ιδιοκτησίας τρίτων (φυσικών ή νομικών προσώπων) από μηχανικούς χωρίς αντάλλαγμα, αντικείμενο φορολογίας θα αποτελέσει η ωφέλεια η οποία θα αποκτηθεί από την μη καταβολή της παραπάνω δαπάνης για αμοιβή, αφού αυτή (η δαπάνη) έχει όλα τα εννοιολογικά στοιχεία της δωρεάς (άτυπης) προς αυτούς (τους τρίτους), και συνεπώς θα υπαχθεί σε φόρο δωρεάς, σύμφωνα με τις περί δωρεών διατάξεις του ν.δ.118/1973.

ΦΟΡΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΕΙΣΟΔΗΜΑΤΟΣ

Από τα παραπάνω προκύπτει ότι στις περιπτώσεις κατά τις οποίες μηχανικός αναλαμβάνει χωρίς αντάλλαγμα, την εκπόνηση μελέτης και την επίβλεψη ανέγερσης οικοδομής σε οικόπεδο ιδιοκτησίας τρίτων (φυσικών ή νομικών προσώπων), και με την επιφύλαξη των διατάξεων των παραγράφων 3 και 4 του Ν.Δ.4486/1965 το ποσό της νόμιμης αμοιβής δεν αποτελεί εισόδημα για τον μηχανικό, ούτε υπάρχει υποχρέωση προκαταβολής φόρους εισοδήματος, αλλά υπάρχει υποχρέωση υποβολής δήλωσης άτυπης δωρεάς, η οποία θα υποβάλλεται πριν από τη δήλωση προκαταβλητέου φόρου εισοδήματος του μηχανικού και αντίγραφό της θα επισυνάπτεται στη δήλωση προκαταβλητέου φόρου.

ΚΩΔΙΚΑΣ ΒΙΒΛΙΩΝ & ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΩΝ (Κ.Β.Σ.).

Σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 13 (παραγρ. 2) του Κ.Β.Σ. (π.δ. 186/1992 ), στις περιπτώσεις εκπόνησης μελέτης και επίβλεψης από αρχιτέκτονα-μηχανικό δικής του οικοδομής (ιδιοκτησίας του) δεν απαιτείται η έκδοση φορολογικού στοιχείου αξίας (απόδειξη παροχής υπηρεσιών).

Αντίθετα στις περιπτώσεις εκπόνησης μελέτης και επίβλεψης από αρχιτέκτονα - μηχανικό οικοδομής οποιουδήποτε τρίτου, χωρίς αμοιβή (δωρεάν), απαιτείται η έκδοση θεωρημένης απόδειξης παροχής υπηρεσιών στην οποία, εκτός των άλλων αναγράφεται η ένδειξη «δωρεάν».

Διευκρινίζεται ότι, εφόσον προκύπτει υποχρέωση κατάθεσης της νόμιμης αμοιβής του αρχιτέκτονα - μηχανικού από τον τρίτο στο Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο της Ελλάδος (Τ.Ε.Ε.) ή σε εξουσιοδοτημένη απ΄ αυτό τράπεζα, καίτοι με τον τρίτο έχει συμφωνηθεί η παροχή υπηρεσιών δωρεάν, εκδίδεται Α.Π.Υ. για τη νόμιμη αμοιβή και στη συνέχεια πιστωτικό τιμολόγιο για το σύνολο αυτής (έκπτωση 100%) (Σχετική η δ/γή μας Σ.2625/96/ΠΟΛ.58/24.4.1978 ). Στις περιπτώσεις αυτές στα εκδιδόμενα φορολογικά στοιχεία (Α.Π.Υ. και Π.Τ.) σκόπιμο είναι να σημειώνεται ότι οι «υπηρεσίες παρέχονται δωρεάν».

ΦΟΡΟΣ ΠΡΟΣΤΙΘΕΜΕΝΗΣ ΑΞΙΑΣ

Σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 9 του Ν.1642/1986 όπως ισχύει, θεωρούνται ως παροχή υπηρεσιών κατά την έννοια του άρθρου 2 του ίδιου ως άνω νόμου και υπάγονται σε ΦΠΑ ορισμένες πράξεις στις οποίες ενώ δεν υπάρχει αντάλλαγμα (επαχθής αιτία) εντούτοις ο νόμος τις θεωρεί ως φορολογητέες.

Σε περίπτωση κατά την οποία ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας (μηχανικός-αρχιτέκτονας κ.λ.π.) παρέχει υπηρεσίες μελέτης - επίβλεψης για την κατασκευή ακινήτου Α.Ε. εταιρίας της οποίας είναι μέτοχος χωρίς να λαμβάνει αμοιβή, η υπηρεσία αυτή αποτιμάται στο σύνολο των εξόδων για την παροχή της υπηρεσίας αυτής και φορολογείται σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις της περιπτ. β΄ του άρθρου 9 του Ν.1642/1986, με συντελεστή ΦΠΑ 18%.

----------

